# My put-together utility bike!



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I wasn't getting much love in the GT forum with the after pics  so I thought I'd post here to get some attention 

Can't believe at one point I was ready to dish out $300 or more on a commuter bike when I happened upon a Kona Smoke. That got me looking into other bikes in that category. I'm glad I didn't plop down the money because this bike was half what it would cost for a new or even used bike like the Smoke. Better yet, this bike is better spec'd and is built how I wanted it to be.

edit to add: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=498114


----------



## BugeyedEarl (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks nice, and it does what you need it to do - nice creation!


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

What HE said...................................!


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

post the pic and specs in here


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks for the love! Here are before and after pics by poopular demand! 

Before: 









After: 

















I tried to keep the cost of the upgrade as low as possible by just changing parts that I only needed to change. I was tempted to upgrade the drivetrain, but decided not to and kept the original crankset, rear and front derailleurs, shifters, and brake levers. Things I changed:

Parts I bought new: Surley 1 x1 disc/canto fork, Dimension cruiser handlebar

Parts I bought used: Bontrager Superstock disc/rim wheelset

Parts I already had: Avid BB5 w/ rotor, Michelin Country Rock tires, Slime tubes, Tioga Task Force 50mm stem

Accessories: Old Man Mountain Red Rock (bought used for $25!) and Nashbar front rack. I have two Wald folding baskets that I have yet to put on the rear rack.

Should I go for fenders?


----------



## fastale (Jul 2, 2007)

That's a pretty sweet utility bike. please post again when you get the folding racks on (i might come off a little bossy in this thread, sorry)


----------



## ryball (May 14, 2007)

djork said:


> Old Man Mountain Red Rock (bought used for $25!)
> 
> Should I go for fenders?


:eekster:

...and yes on the fenders! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

The folks in the manufacturer threads aren't interested in commuter/utility set-ups, but we are! That is one sweet ride, looks great with the dimension cruiser bars. How did you find them in black?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

That is a pretty awesome bike. I hope it works really great for you. I think the next step is to take a picture of it loaded down. If things play out alright, I'll have a similar bike in the next couple months, and I'm using yours for guidance.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

djork said:


> Should I go for fenders?


If you plan to ride on wet roads, yes you should go for fenders. Otherwise, I would not bother.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

I ride a low end GT Outpost , steel frame, and I put Redline platform pedals on, two double wall rims, and a 26" riser bar that cost a whole 25$. I plan on riding this bike for a long time. Love your bike.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Gary the No-Trash Cougar said:


> The folks in the manufacturer threads aren't interested in commuter/utility set-ups, but we are! That is one sweet ride, looks great with the dimension cruiser bars. How did you find them in black?


I got the black Dimension handlebar from Jenson. I think they have it at the lowest price--$12-something. Ebike Stop also has it. The bars come in a variety of rises and sweeps. I got the 70mm rise and 50mm sweep. They are pretty narrow at 600mm in length. At first it sorta felt weird riding with this handlebar geometry but it's not a big deal at all.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice job!


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

djork said:


> I got the black Dimension handlebar from Jenson. I think they have it at the lowest price--$12-something. Ebike Stop also has it. The bars come in a variety of rises and sweeps. I got the 70mm rise and 50mm sweep. They are pretty narrow at 600mm in length. At first it sorta felt weird riding with this handlebar geometry but it's not a big deal at all.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback!


Cool. I'll have to look around some more. So far, I've only seen the silver ones.


----------



## JunkShip (Apr 23, 2009)

I had a Timberline many years ago (until some POS liberated it from my garage....). Solid bike with STX components. Great choice for a commuter conversion. I lamented mine being gone when I wanted to do an xtracycle conversion.

I'm looking forward to the pics with the fenders and Wald folding baskets!


----------



## emtnate (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm curious how well the wald baskets work. I posted about them a while ago and didn't get many replies.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sweet!*

Go ride the crap out of that thing!

As long as we are sharing:










Its my old 2000 Giant Yukon. I dumped the stock craptastic suspension fork and went with a Voodoo Rigid fork. Also, the brakes are LX V brakes, some mystery brand high riser bar, Rockshox suspension post, Panaracer 1.5" slick tires, older 74/110 LX cranks with 26/36/48 rings and LX derailleur. I topper her off with a Performance front rack, an Axiom rear rack, some mystery ebay find rear bags and Trans-It front bags.

I've also used it for pulling my kid in the Burly trailer.

I've already saved 90 miles on my car from running to and from the little grocery store on this thing.

As far as the low rent components go, often they last longer. Low rent cranks typically have all steel rings, which last a long time. The stuff is made less around being lightweight. Just remember to keep the drivetrain well lubed and the derailleur pulleys clean.

Fenders rule. Get yourself a good hiking or biking rain coat and rain gear and go do errands in the rain.


----------



## Mr.Ice807 (Jul 15, 2009)

Sweet ride!


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Okay, here it is with the Wald folding basket! For now I only have one of them put on, as my grocery runs aren't very big. I may eventually put the other basket on, but for now one suits my needs. About the baskets themseves, they're quite heavy at 2.69lbs each (according to my digi scale), but I guess they need to be so that they can handle heavy loads. I don't get much of the rattle I've heard peopel talk about. Sometimes they do rattle, but I've not found it to be annoying. I have the basket strapped down at strategic points with zip ties.










I've had so many compliments with this bike! I also get the "good for you for riding a bike instead of driving." If I get anymore comments like that I may start getting a bit smug  hehe.

edit to add: since it's watermelon season, I was wondering if anyone has loaded a watermelon on a bike before. How did you do it? I mean I can always take the car for big bulky loads, but if it can be done on a bike, then that's better! Besides, I like to see what I can carry


----------



## crank feen (Sep 25, 2008)

Man! Love that ride dude

How much do those rack run retail?

I've been looking at the Topeak Super Tourist https://www.topeak.com/products/Racks/SuperTouristDXTubularRack_disc
but I'm still not sure about it. Money's tight so I've also been looking out for a deal on craigslist. Let me know if you find another rack like that.

Only thing is that it needs to be disc brake compatible
I ride a 2006 Specialized HardRock Sport Disc


----------



## Gary the No-Trash Cougar (Oct 14, 2008)

djork said:


> edit to add: since it's watermelon season, I was wondering if anyone has loaded a watermelon on a bike before. How did you do it? I mean I can always take the car for big bulky loads, but if it can be done on a bike, then that's better! Besides, I like to see what I can carry


It probably wouldn't be much different from carrying a full bag of groceries.


----------



## shimano4 (May 11, 2008)

I usually use a front basket on bicycle for grocery run. Its much more practical and easier.

Groceries and my bicycle chain lock.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

crank feen said:


> Man! Love that ride dude
> 
> How much do those rack run retail?


The Old Man Mountain Red Rocks rack runs around $85, if I recall from the OMM website. I got it off Craigslist for $25 from a guy who rides and treks. GReat condition with all hardware and he even printed the instructions out! The Wald folding baskets I think go for about $25 each new. I got my set used off CL as well. It came with an older style Schwinn rear rack, all for $10! But wait, there's more to it! I didn't need the Schwinn rack because it's mounting points were sorta weird (attaches to seat tube or something) and I didn't like the looks of it anyway. I sold it for $10 and so the Walds were FREE!


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*front mini-rack*

How is the Nashbar front rack - solid or wimpy?

Thanks - JMJ


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

The Nashbar front rack is pretty solid, though I've not had the occassion to use it much. It will definitely fit a 6-pack easily, but then I don't drink beer or soda. The rack mounts on three points: front two V-brake bosses and fork crown. It's the mount that connects the center bottom of the rack to the fork crown that makes the unit sturdy. It does come with a "universal" mounting piece for that, but it was useless since it didn't line-up with the Surley 1x1 reflector/fender holes on the crown. I had to make one with a wire shirt hanger and that did the job. Looks better too, but I'm sure it's not as sturdy a reinforcement as the one Nashbar provides. The rack itself is fairly cheap and I'd recommend it.


----------



## jeeves (Mar 12, 2007)

great job on that build - that's a serious transformation.  I like it a lot. 
Fenders would be cool as well, if you could get them to fit. To me, fenders are a bit of a hassle, but are essential for any utility / transport type bike. 

-Raj


----------

